# Some Shows Not Recording



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

I've recently had a few shows not record for which I have a season pass set up.

Last week I missed an episode of Legends of Tomorrow. And yesterday I set up a one pass for The Night Manager but it didn't show up on my To Do List. I was able to tell it to record manually.

Neither of the shows showed a conflict with anything else. Though I did notice tomorrow's Night Manager isn't flagged as new in the guide at any point. And setting the one pass to record repeats still doesn't seem to help. And while looking at the too do list, that time slow is completely open.

Any idea what's going on?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Yudoka said:


> I've recently had a few shows not record for which I have a season pass set up.
> 
> Last week I missed an episode of Legends of Tomorrow. And yesterday I set up a one pass for The Night Manager but it didn't show up on my To Do List. I was able to tell it to record manually.
> 
> ...


Are they set up to record new episodes? Since the Night Manager was already run in the UK, it's not flagged as new in US. So you need to set your One Pass for repeats.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Are they set up to record new episodes? Since the Night Manager was already run in the UK, it's not flagged as new in US. So you need to set your One Pass for repeats.


Interesting. I'd think "new" would be by region. They're advertising it on AMC as a premier.

I just tried setting as repeats and it didn't take it. I then tried everything and it took that but now it wants to record a dozen episode of the same one.

That still doesn't explain why Legends was missed last week. I know that's a brand new show for sure.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Yudoka said:


> Interesting. I'd think "new" would be by region. They're advertising it on AMC as a premier.
> 
> I just tried setting as repeats and it didn't take it. I then tried everything and it took that but now it wants to record a dozen episode of the same one.
> 
> That still doesn't explain why Legends was missed last week. I know that's a brand new show for sure.


Delete the manual if you haven't already done so. Set for new and repeats. I just did it and it worked fine. There have been numerous threads on shows first shown in other countries and yes, it would be nice if new meant new to the country, but we just live with it. At least this is just a limited series. Try dealing with a program first shown abroad that has a dozen or more seasons.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

UCLABB said:


> Delete the manual if you haven't already done so. Set for new and repeats. I just did it and it worked fine. There have been numerous threads on shows first shown in other countries and yes, it would be nice if new meant new to the country, but we just live with it. At least this is just a limited series. Try dealing with a program first shown abroad that has a dozen or more seasons.


Thanks! I had to also delete the One Pass but then I set it to repeats and it took.

So on who's end would this need to be updated about regions airing? Is it the TV provider (Comcast or whomever) that would need to tag it with New or TiVo?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I can understand why this is confusing, and I can understand why people THINK it's doing the wrong thing.. But unless/until they create separate guide data for different countries, it is doing the correct thing now.

Tivos have ALWAYS been based on the "original air date". The "original air date" of these shows was sometime in the past in the U.K.

(I personally wish Tivos would go farther than this, and track EVERY SINGLE EPISODE I have watched of a show, so new/new & reruns would be less of an issue.. But I would have to also then be able to mark a show as 'failed' if perhaps it was preempted due to a news event or something.. So simply recording what it thought was the episode wouldn't count... I would have to say "yes, this episode was recorded successfully" when I deleted the episode.. then NEVER record that specific episode again, ever..)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The OAD rule for shows from other countries is crap, and will always be so. OAD should be for first US airing to avoid all of this nonsense. It affects a number of shows, all the time.

Agree with mattack that this could also be avoided by having Tivo keep track of what's new in the DB instead of relying on bad OAD rules. You'd always get the new eps if the ep description was otherwise correct (and wasn't generic) and didn't match what had already been recorded.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> The OAD rules for shows from other countries are crap, and will always be so. OAD should be for first US airing to avoid all of this nonsense. It affects a number of shows, all the time.


Like Motive?

How about a weekly series missing an OAD? Who's to blame?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

See my addendum to the post, other PC-based DVRs have never had this issue because they keep track of every recorded ep. So OAD is irrelevant.

This could easily be done on Tivo, storage is not an issue now.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> The OAD rule for shows from other countries is crap, and will always be so. OAD should be for first US airing to avoid all of this nonsense. It affects a number of shows, all the time.
> 
> Agree with mattack that this could also be avoided by having Tivo keep track of what's new in the DB instead of relying on bad OAD rules. You'd always get the new eps if the ep description was otherwise correct (and wasn't generic) and didn't match what had already been recorded.





slowbiscuit said:


> See my addendum to the post, other PC-based DVRs have never had this issue because they keep track of every recorded ep. So OAD is irrelevant.
> 
> This could easily be done on Tivo, storage is not an issue now.


This is complete and utter nonsense. Whether or not the show has been previously recorded has nothing whatever to do with whether or not it is NEW for scheduling purposes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> This is complete and utter nonsense. Whether or not the show has been previously recorded has nothing whatever to do with whether or not it is NEW for scheduling purposes.


...but it has something to do with whether it will actually record again, unless you have it set to "EVERYTHING".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> ...but it has something to do with whether it will actually record again, unless you have it set to "EVERYTHING".


But what does that have to do with OAD rules? Nothing.

Even for your limited purposes, TiVo would have to keep track of everything you've ever recorded on any TiVo. Ridiculous.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> But what does that have to do with OAD rules? Nothing.
> 
> Even for your limited purposes, TiVo would have to keep track of everything you've ever recorded on any TiVo. Ridiculous.


That's not ridiculous.. it would be a not very large database.. and heck, I would be mildly annoyed but live with it if it were PER tivo even on the same account..

I already am to a decent degree keeping separate shows on separate Tivos.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> ...
> 
> Even for your limited purposes, TiVo would have to keep track of everything you've ever recorded on any TiVo. Ridiculous.


Not at all ridiculous. Netflix does tracks where I am in every episode I have watched.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jth tv said:


> Not at all ridiculous. Netflix does tracks where I am in every episode I have watched.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> But what does that have to do with OAD rules? Nothing.
> 
> Even for your limited purposes, TiVo would have to keep track of everything you've ever recorded on any TiVo. Ridiculous.


This is where you go off the rails. Even with a DB in the hundreds of thousands that's a trivial task with today's hardware. You obviously don't have an IT background here.

You might not agree with my assessment of OAD rules, but the way they are implemented here sucks. Keeping track of everything avoids the new issue no matter what crappy rule they pick for OAD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> This is where you go off the rails. Even with a DB in the hundreds of thousands that's a trivial task with today's hardware. You obviously don't have an IT background here.
> 
> You might not agree with my assessment of OAD rules, but the way they are implemented here sucks. Keeping track of everything avoids the new issue no matter what crappy rule they pick for OAD.


Seeing as how I have been a programmer for >40 years, including 17 as an OS analyst and the rest accessing an updating various DBs , you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. You keep talking as if is a space problem. It isn't. It is a location problem. In order to work as you want, this db would have to reside somewhere other than the TiVo itself. Otherwise, it's of very limited utility since it only applies to _*that*_ TiVo.

It's also a solution in search of a serious problem. This does not qualify. This is not a very serious problem and affects very few users, and is only a minor inconvenience even to this it does affect.

It is arrogant hyperbole to call the OAD rules "crappy". Even if they are, this only solves one part of the problem, which is what constitutes a "NEW" episode. You're "solution" just prevents a "New & Repeats" 1P from scheduling a recording of an episode that has ever been recorded on _*that TiVo*_.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> has ever been recorded on _*that TiVo*_.


I thought that is why they invented SQL Unions.

TiVo should allow us to write our own SQL. That way instead of arguing about something not working, the tivocomminity could be writing SQL statements getting it done.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jth tv said:


> I thought that is why they invented SQL Unions.
> 
> TiVo should allow us to write our own SQL. That way instead of arguing about something not working, the tivocomminity could be writing SQL statements getting it done.


With the ability to pretty much completely control an S4 or later, it would be entirely possible for the tivommunity to develop something that accomplishes what slowbiscuit wants. The simplest way would be to keep track of everything you record and remove matching entries from the TDL(s).

If you wanted to go whole hog, you could write your own scheduler and implement cooperative scheduling.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That would be pretty awesome.. (Though now that I have enough tuners & storage, I probably don't want/need cooperative scheduling anymore.. unless it ALSO took disk space available into account.)

But the problem is -- how, FROM the Tivo, would you tell it you had watched an episode?
If the theoretical app kept snapshots of your tivos, and diff-ed them, it could _presume_ that things that went away were watched.. but that's not always the case.

(As it is now, for _some_ shows, I manually keep track in a Notes note on my iPhone..)


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

My Romio is having a different non-recording problem for some season pass new episodes on ABC via antenna with a signal amplifier. While the show is recording, it appears on the list of available shows with the red circle showing it is recording. However, when I hit play while it is recording, there is a blank screen. After the recording time is over, the show disappears from the list of available shows. When I go to history, it says not recorded due to no signal. This is puzzling because the signal is working on that channel because I can go to live tv while the show is recording and it is viewable. Another puzzling thing is that some other new season pass episodes on the same channel are recording properly earlier in the evening. No recording conflicts for the non-recorded shows were shown on the to do list. This has happened both when only one show was recording at a time or two. I have reset the tivo box and rescanned channels and checked signal strength (which was fine). The problem still occurred again.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> That would be pretty awesome.. (Though now that I have enough tuners & storage, I probably don't want/need cooperative scheduling anymore.. unless it ALSO took disk space available into account.)
> 
> But the problem is -- how, FROM the Tivo, would you tell it you had watched an episode?
> If the theoretical app kept snapshots of your tivos, and diff-ed them, it could _presume_ that things that went away were watched.. but that's not always the case.
> ...


The system wouldn't be designed to keep track of what you've watched, just what you've recorded.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Seeing as how I have been a programmer for >40 years, including 17 as an OS analyst and the rest accessing an updating various DBs , you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. You keep talking as if is a space problem. It isn't. It is a location problem. In order to work as you want, this db would have to reside somewhere other than the TiVo itself. Otherwise, it's of very limited utility since it only applies to _*that*_ TiVo.


Um yeah, I was talking about a cloud service, just like all the other junk that ties our Tivos to the mother servers today.

It could be done, they just don't want to do it. And that's probably a good thing given how bad their servers and the code to access them have been (see: BSCs).

So do tell, what's so horrible about having OADs be country or channel-specific anyway? Given the impact on the reliability of new recordings on a Tivo in the USA, that is. I have to babysit shows like Wheeler Dealers specifically because the guide data is crap for that show and the OADs (when available) are the Brit air dates. Having the OAD be the US date solves the problem, but I can accept that this may be a babysitting issue for the US guide data provider. It's not like there are multiple US channels carrying each show though, so it shouldn't be that big a deal for most stuff.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I for one do not want my TiVos any more dependent on the TiVo servers than they already are.

As you yourself point out, it simply isn't that big a problem, so why should TiVo devote any resources to "fixing" it?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> The system wouldn't be designed to keep track of what you've watched, just what you've recorded.


But that's my point, what would the use be of keeping track of what you recorded if you couldn't tell it you had watched an episode?

ending up with half of an episode that the Tivo thought was the whole thing would still be 'success', and the system would then never record that specific episode again.. so it seems
worse than "new & repeats".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> But that's my point, what would the use be of keeping track of what you recorded if you couldn't tell it you had watched an episode?
> 
> ending up with half of an episode that the Tivo thought was the whole thing would still be 'success', and the system would then never record that specific episode again.. so it seems
> worse than "new & repeats".


That is different from what slowbiscuit is asking for. He basically wants an unlimited history.

What you're asking for would be be extremely difficult if not impossible, to automate, particularly in multi-person households.

In any case, TiVo keeping this data on their servers would probably be a violation of their privacy policy.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> In any case, TiVo keeping this data on their servers would probably be a violation of their privacy policy.


Hah! You made me laugh. Did you opt out of TiVo's data collection?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Hah! You made me laugh. Did you opt out of TiVo's data collection?


TiVo collects _*anonymous*_ data, which this would obviously not be.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> TiVo collects _*anonymous*_ data, which this would obviously not be.


TiVo collects all kind of data that isn't anonymous. Their privacy policy just prevents them from disclosing personally identifiable data to third parties. In that case they use anonymous aggregate data. If you opt-out then they still collect data but it isn't used for their analytics business or shared to third parties in aggregate.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> What you're asking for would be be extremely difficult if not impossible, to automate, particularly in multi-person households.


well, it could be done _on the tivo_ very easily, at least for one person households..
delete
delete + mark watched
delete + mark unwatched/unsuccessful recording

this was talked about I think over a decade ago at least when cooperative scheduling was more discussed.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> well, it could be done _on the tivo_ very easily, at least for one person households..
> delete
> delete + mark watched
> delete + mark unwatched/unsuccessful recording
> ...


That's not automatic and how do you do the last two w/o mods to the TiVo s/w?

If you deleted it w/o watching it, why do you want to record it again? The only thing I see of real value here is the ability to mark a recording as bad and that could simply require the ability to remove an entry from history. It gets more complicated for NEW only 1Ps.

One thing that irks me is that it used to be fairly easy to create an ARWL entry for a specific episode of a series. Why did TiVo remove that capability?


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just noticed tonite's Blue Bloods wasn't marked to record on the Guide or in my todo list.
It's marked as new and next weeks shows to record. I manually set it to record. Not sure what's going on with this one.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

philt56 said:


> I just noticed tonite's Blue Bloods wasn't marked to record on the Guide or in my todo list.
> It's marked as new and next weeks shows to record. I manually set it to record. Not sure what's going on with this one.


This is a good forum to check periodically. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539971

The issue with Blue Bloods is described in that thread. Funny, since last night was the first time since 3/31 that The Late Show had SM.


----------

